# BREASTFED BABY How long can poop stay inside of baby before posing a prob?



## MamaShiShi (Feb 25, 2009)

EBF infant who won't poop by herself. However, will poop ALOT with help of the rectal thermometer.

Anyone have any info/knowledge on the toxins after the poo have been sitting inside of a little tiny babies body?

I am interested in how long stool can sit in the colon before toxins can pose a problem... i.e; developmental and/or mental disabilities.... due to the toxins eating away at some sort?

OR

do you ladies think a EBF babe would just not be producing much stool?

I'm thinking Shi's babe is making stool (alot) since she poops a lot when stimulated...


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Using something in there to make her go is a very last resort kind of thing in my mind, it can even make it so she can't go without the help of it. EBF babies sometimes don't produce much poop since so little of breastmilk goes to waste, and around 4 or 5 months they often stop pooping except like once a week for a while. How old is yours?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree- I would stop stimulating her.

-Angela


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I really wouldn't worry about toxic stools. If it were an issue, your baby would poo. There just isn't a lot left after they digest bm since it is a perfect food. Stimulating her to poo is a dangerous road to go. Trust your baby, she will do what she needs to.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Our pediatrician always told us 10 days. If he hadn't pooped by then, we could try to help him along.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
Our pediatrician always told us 10 days. If he hadn't pooped by then, we could try to help him along.

10 is nothing. They can go even longer than that. Whether it's indicative of a problem depends somewhat on the baby's age. Between 2 & 6 months, the bms often get less frequent, and it's perfectly normal. The colon is designed for poop; try not to worry about what's in there.

As long as it is smooshy when it comes out, it's ok.

How old is your baby? What does her doctor say?

I would suggest you not do the rectal stimulation. It can backfire in the long run.

Both of my boys have been infrequent poopers, and are perfectly healthy. DS1 was very easy to potty train, and I always wondered if it had anything to do with how infrequently he would have a bm in diapers. Now he's 4, eating normal food, and going every day.









If you give us more details, I bet we can offer you some reassurance.


----------



## labdogs42 (Jan 21, 2009)

My son went 11 days without pooping around 4 months of age. My mom watched him for me during that time and it was like passing off a ticking time bomb to each other!! When he finally went, it was an insane amount of poop, but the kid was fine. 11 days was the longest he ever went without pooping.


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter went 2 weeks without pooping at around 3 months of age! Of course, when she finally went, it was a ton. But, I don't think there really is cause for alarm. Constipation in EBF babies is when their stools are hard and formed (like adults) not if they don't go for awhile.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Actually, the current research in the GI arena is that using half a glycerine suppository on a fairly regular basis is not a concern. DS2 has to be stimulated sometimes to go, but he's also far past miserable by that time. For him, 4 days means 2 days of misery and crying. But we know theres medical issues that are causing this. However, the ped actually said the latest GI research was that it doesn't cause later issues to use glycerine. YMMV. I'd not worry if the babe is comfortable, we only do when babe is obviously distressed and trying to go.


----------

